# Formula Oro Puro VR+HR, Goodridge Stahlflex carbon und viel Zubehör!



## doozer2006 (30. Juli 2007)

Ansehen lohnt sich!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Formula-Oro-Puro...81QQihZ015QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kaufen auch!

Beachtet auch meine weiteren Auktionen in denen ich tolle Bike Parts verkaufe!


----------

